# Which ceramic 7-string BareKnuckle for metal?



## JMP2203 (Sep 9, 2008)

miracle man? warpig ceramic? or painkiller?

which is your favorite ceramic bare knuckle? and why? which are the diferences beetwen this pickups?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 9, 2008)

JMP2203 said:


> miracle man? warpig ceramic? or painkiller?
> 
> which is your favorite ceramic bare knuckle? and why? which are the diferences beetwen this pickups?



Like I said in my PMs, the differences depend on what kind of guitar it's going into and everything. I have no favorite, as they all get the job done in different ways in different guitars. If I had to pick a favorite it would be the Nailbomb I suppose, since it was my first and I have good memories of the first time I tried it.

The *Miracle Man* has a pronounced low-mid focus, with a lot of chunk, harmonics and crisp top end. It has rather smooth high-mids but a lot of treble to make up for it. The Miracle Man really excells in basswood guitars but can work in anything. The Miracle Man reminds me a bit of what an EMG 707 would sound like if it were more organic and three dimensional.

The ceramic *Warpig *is aggressive, with a thick yet tight low-end and brutal midrange with a big 'growl'. It has loads of pick attack and bite, but overall has a darker and more saturated quality than the other ceramic models. I love this pickup in bright to moderately warm guitars. Imagine if a Gibson 500T and a Seymour Duncan Invader spawned a superior offspring that maintained its ferocious tone but without the compression.

The *Painkiller *is very aggressive as well, but it has more of a high-mid focus - a snarl if you will. It's extremely tight and clear, fairly bright but still fat enough to pull-off killer lead tones. It's sort of the opposite of the Miracle Man in terms of it's eq curve, no low mids all high mids. This is a great pickup to use in darker guitars or guitars with obsenely low tunings as it is crazy tight/articulate. Sits extremely well in the mix, really sounds like it's name implies.

The *Cold Sweat *is another high-powered ceramic model, which you left out. This is similar to the Painkiller in terms of its supreme note definition and tightness, but it has more of a balanced, full tone to it. It doesn't have a huge aggressive midrange like the Painkiller or Warpig, just very balanced (I wouldn't say 'scooped'). This model is bright but very organic for a ceramic, it has really nice clean tones and is epic in the neck position as well. I recommend this model to 8-string players due to its affinity for basswood & mahogany and its focused attack with ultra low tunings. Chris Broderick of Megadeth/Nevermore uses this model in both positions.

There are threads all over this forum with reviews and thoughts on most of these pickups. You can also email Tim Mill @ BKP who makes these, and obvious is the most qualified person to give you advice after people like myself & fellow users. You can also head on over to the BKP forum and see what people have to say and check other review sites.

Good luck!


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 10, 2008)

well

i just order the MM7 bridge 

thanks Nick


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2008)

JMP2203 said:


> well
> 
> i just order the MM7 bridge
> 
> thanks Nick









Thanks


----------



## MerlinTKD (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a lot of really good info there, Nick!! I haven't seen it put that completely and succinctly before. 

Would you mind giving the Holy Diver and Nailbomb the same treatment?


----------



## Demeyes (Sep 10, 2008)

I think more people should consider the Cold Sweat. I'd heard every one here harping on about the Warpig and Nailbomb but when I got onto Tim he recomended that for the tone I described. I have it sitting at home now waiting for the some parts to arrive for a 7 string I'm putting together.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2008)

MerlinTKD said:


> That's a lot of really good info there, Nick!! I haven't seen it put that completely and succinctly before.
> 
> Would you mind giving the Holy Diver and Nailbomb the same treatment?



Thanks, I'm glad to help Shannon - and yes I can do it for the Holy Diver and Nailbomb too. I answer a zillion emails/PMs a day regarding these things so I could pretty much type a BKP FAQ in my sleep haha. In fact, I plan to have something like that on my website when it goes live in a week or two.

Both the Nailbomb and the Holydiver are by default Alnico V pickups and share the best qualities of that magnet, while minimizing some of the drawbacks associated with them.

The *Nailbomb *is very unique sounding. It has a peculiar combination of characteristics. For one, it has a deep, thick, extremely punchy/percussive low-end which really adds fullness and balls to alder/maple guitars. At the same time, it has a very hot, open and aggressive midrange grind/crunch that sounds very british yet modern. It sounds like there are a quad of EL34's being cranked inside these things. At the same time it has very bold and relatively warm lead tones. 

This pickup excells in brighter guitars, but I have a lot of customers who swear by these in basswood & mahogany too. These won't be as tight as the ceramic ones, but in my experience with the one I have installed, it stays plenty tight enough - even with my .065 7th string. The Nailbomb reminds me a little bit of the DiMarzio Tone Zone 6 only more aggressive and in-your-face.

The *Holydiver *has many of the same qualities as the Nailbomb except with a very different voicing. It's a little more saturated and dark than the Nailbomb, with plenty of midrange guts but smoother, not as open/bright in the high-mids. The Holydiver is actually a modified 1980's 'JB' which Tim gutted and made improvements on, so anyone who likes that pickup but wish it had tighter bass, richer mids, and sweeter/clearer highs - this is for you. Probably similar to the Woftetone JB though I've never tried one of those. 

This pickup performs well in bright and dark guitars alike, though personally I prefer its ability to make bright guitars sound complex and heavy. It has excellent lead tones, heavy single notes, and good bass response for an alnico. Fast palm mutes on the lower strings have an articulate yet sort of fluid sound if that makes any sense. Surpisingly, these even work well in basswood I'm told. Tim installed these in a lot of Jon Shaeffer from Iced Earth's basswood guitars prior to the recording of their newest album (which Tim himself performed on). He loved it and used it on the album.

Really you can sum up both the Nailbomb and the Holydiver as full, harmonically rich, clear and bold, with aggressive mids and loads of complex overtones. Not as tight or 'djenty' as the ceramic models, but definitely can excel in any genre of metal or rock that doesn't require processed or compressed tone. Like, I wouldn't recommend these to the guitarist for Chimaira or Pat O'Brien of Cannibal Corpse, but I definitey _would _to John Petrucci, Arch Enemy, Opeth, Amon Amarth, In Flames, Randy Rhoads, Paul Gilbert, TTOTD, Soilwork, Michael Romeo, etc.


----------



## winterlover (Sep 11, 2008)

how bout in an RG1527 for black metal? say the world funeral era marduk sound, tuned ADGCFAD


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

winterlover said:


> how bout in an RG1527 for black metal? say the world funeral era marduk sound, tuned ADGCFAD



Miracle Man or Cold Sweat.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 11, 2008)

Miracle Man would almost be a better fit for BM... sounds a bit more dry & sharp IMO, and fine if you aren't too interested in cleans from the bridge.

The CS, on the other hand, is fuller and will take anything that you throw at it. It's insanely versatile!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

hairychris said:


> Miracle Man would almost be a better fit for BM... sounds a bit more dry & sharp IMO, and fine if you aren't too interested in cleans from the bridge.
> 
> The CS, on the other hand, is fuller and will take anything that you throw at it. It's insanely versatile!



Agreed. However, he IS using an ENGL which already is pretty dry. I think the Cold Sweat might give his tone a little more complexity than the Miracle Man


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey Nick, what abouth the Nailbomb ceramic? did you ever tried one?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

JMP2203 said:


> hey Nick, what abouth the Nailbomb ceramic? did you ever tried one?



I haven't but I hear good things. I may try one someday if I get the right guitar for it


----------



## hairychris (Sep 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Agreed. However, he IS using an ENGL which already is pretty dry. I think the Cold Sweat might give his tone a little more complexity than the Miracle Man



OK, fair enough.  The only Engl I've experienced for any length of time is the Invader 150 and that is far from a dry amp. Certainly the MM tightened my Dual Recto up nicely!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

hairychris said:


> OK, fair enough.  The only Engl I've experienced for any length of time is the Invader 150 and that is far from a dry amp. Certainly the MM tightened my Dual Recto up nicely!



Let's just say the Invader is very different than the Powerball and the rest  Yup, the Miracle Man is a great match for Rectos


----------



## stux (Sep 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Agreed. However, he IS using an ENGL which already is pretty dry. I think the Cold Sweat might give his tone a little more complexity than the Miracle Man



Im going to possibly be getting a BKP for my rg1527 (still trying to decide between BKP and Lundgren). I have a Powerball going through an Orange 2x12 with V30s and play stuff like Blub, Meshuggah etc, I'd picked out the Painkiller (with the MM as a slight possibility) as the best BKP for me, and when I emailed Tim with my rig he also said the Painkiller with no doubt, but what do you think would be best? I'm pretty much trying to get a nice, tight, articulate high gain sound.

Just trying to get as many opinions as possible from people in the know before I buy 

edit: I think I might go with BKPs just for the fact if I dont like the one I go with, Tim is in the next county over and BKP have an exchange policy


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

stux said:


> Im going to possibly be getting a BKP for my rg1527 (still trying to decide between BKP and Lundgren). I have a Powerball going through an Orange 2x12 with V30s and play stuff like Blub, Meshuggah etc, I'd picked out the Painkiller (with the MM as a slight possibility) as the best BKP for me, and when I emailed Tim with my rig he also said the Painkiller with no doubt, but what do you think would be best? I'm pretty much trying to get a nice, tight, articulate high gain sound.
> 
> Just trying to get as many opinions as possible from people in the know before I buy
> 
> edit: I think I might go with BKPs just for the fact if I dont like the one I go with, Tim is in the next county over and BKP have an exchange policy



Oh yeah man, the Painkiller sounds right up your alley. It is absolutely perfect for the Bulb/Meshuggah kind of thing. It's obscenely tight, clear, with a high-midrange snarl/quack and gobs of 'djent'. I like it for my style because my VHT has the thick low-mids to counteract it. I know Bulb has been using a ceramic Warpig I sold him lately, which actually does the opposite (infuses low-mid brutality to his high-middy/djenty ENGL).

Yeah dude, by all means get it from Tim directly. Super convenient since you live so close 

Did you hear -Nolly-'s clips of his Blackmachine with the Painkiller? Killer stuff. I also recorded a midtempo song for my band with the PK too that you can hear in the recording section if you're curious (the mid section really shows off the pickups characteristics I think you're after).

Best of luck, let me know how it goes


----------



## stux (Sep 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Oh yeah man, the Painkiller sounds right up your alley. It is absolutely perfect for the Bulb/Meshuggah kind of thing. It's obscenely tight, clear, with a high-midrange snarl/quack and gobs of 'djent'. I like it for my style because my VHT has the thick low-mids to counteract it. I know Bulb has been using a ceramic Warpig I sold him lately, which actually does the opposite (infuses low-mid brutality to his high-middy/djenty ENGL).
> 
> Yeah dude, by all means get it from Tim directly. Super convenient since you live so close
> 
> ...



Yeah I had heard Nollys before (sounds fucking unreal btw nolly god damn), and I just listened to your recording and yeah, that middle bit is the kind of thing I like. Cheers for the help, I'll be sure to post clips or something when I have everything and can get it recorded!

Hopefully I can order it at the same time as my cab so the poor Powerball doesn't have to put up with the muddy ass Ibby pickups!


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 11, 2008)

stux said:


> Yeah I had heard Nollys before (sounds fucking unreal btw nolly god damn), and I just listened to your recording and yeah, that middle bit is the kind of thing I like. Cheers for the help, I'll be sure to post clips or something when I have everything and can get it recorded!
> 
> Hopefully I can order it at the same time as my cab so the poor Powerball doesn't have to put up with the muddy ass Ibby pickups!



Awesome dude, good luck


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Yup, the Miracle Man is a great match for Rectos


My 7620 sounds amazing now that it's got the MM in the bridge.
My Carvin 7 is starting to see a lot more case time these days 
It really works well in basswood and thru a Recto.
Now my Carvin (with the Nailbomb and the ColdSweat) thru my JSX
is on awhole different level.
Incredible range and versatility with those pickups thru that amp
The Nailbomb is probably the best sounding lead pickup I've ever played thru.


----------



## Edroz (Sep 11, 2008)

kmanick said:


> My 7620 sounds amazing now that it's got the MM in the bridge.
> My Carvin 7 is starting to see a lot more case time these days
> It really works well in basswood and thru a Recto.
> Now my Carvin (with the Nailbomb and the ColdSweat) thru my JSX
> ...




Nick, now you just have to buy another 7620 and experience the awesomeness of a Cold Sweat calibrated set in basswood


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2008)

Really? 
that good?


----------



## sepherus (Sep 11, 2008)

This is a WEALTH of info. Good stuff to know when I figure out my next guitar. Now that i found the sweet spots of this one, I can REALLY appreciate my Miracle Man bridge, and the Cold Sweat neck was isntant gratification (not used to that.)


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2008)

I think the ColdSweat is probably my favorite all around neck pickup that's currently out on the market


----------



## Edroz (Sep 11, 2008)

kmanick said:


> Really?
> that good?




i can't compare it to the Miracle Man as i've never tried one, but i've tried the Cold Sweat set in both my Agile Interceptor and 7620 (i need another set dammit! ) and i'm still floored at the tone these put out. i've yet to find a bridge pickup i can pull harmonics out of quite like this one. a floyd just enhances those qualities even further. i really feel that anyone using the CS bridge model in a fixed bridge guitar is doing it a serious injustice...

and i'm convinced, the CS neck is just flat out the best neck pickup you can find for ANY guitar .


----------



## FlyingBanana (Oct 21, 2008)

Got a set of Holy Divers in my RG. I would never get anything else....ok maybe the Nailbombs, but for the Ibanez's, the Holy Divers are just the shiznit....did I just say that?


----------



## silentrage (Nov 6, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i can't compare it to the Miracle Man as i've never tried one, but i've tried the Cold Sweat set in both my Agile Interceptor and 7620 (i need another set dammit! ) and i'm still floored at the tone these put out. i've yet to find a bridge pickup i can pull harmonics out of quite like this one. a floyd just enhances those qualities even further. i really feel that anyone using the CS bridge model in a fixed bridge guitar is doing it a serious injustice...
> 
> and i'm convinced, the CS neck is just flat out the best neck pickup you can find for ANY guitar .



+1 for CS neck.
I got one in my kramer striker 7.
It's really realy tight and crunchy. It's fat enough for leads and tight enough for fast metal rhythm, very versatile.

EDIT: forgot to mention the CS neck is an alnico 5 magnet, not even ceramic!


----------



## Sacha (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a ceramic nailbomb in my JP7, along with regular nailbombs in my B7, they both sound fucking killer! Pretty balanced i'd say across the tonal spectrum, nice mids and lets the character of the guitar / amp shine through.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 7, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Miracle Man or Cold Sweat.



nice! i gotta get some fucking change together....


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2008)

winterlover said:


> nice! i gotta get some fucking change together....


----------



## winterlover (Nov 7, 2008)

i guess change is quite an under statement lol
change is something you find under your sofa, it would take a long time of collecting sofa treasures to afford a cold sweat


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2008)

winterlover said:


> i guess change is quite an under statement lol
> change is something you find under your sofa, it would take a long time of collecting sofa treasures to afford a cold sweat



Yeah, the prices have come down in recent months however because unlike every other dealer I adjust my prices to reflect the current exchange rate.


----------



## winterlover (Nov 8, 2008)

nice, right on


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 8, 2008)

Zim Rocks


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 8, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Let's just say the Invader is very different than the Powerball and the rest  Yup, the Miracle Man is a great match for Rectos



I'm about to pull the trigger on a painkiller for all mahogany ibanez mmm1. Style is Deftones big chordy stuff and meshuggah punchy palm mute synchopated type stuff. Dual rectifier orange 4x12. Do you think the miracle man is a better call?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 9, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a painkiller for all mahogany ibanez mmm1. Style is Deftones big chordy stuff and meshuggah punchy palm mute synchopated type stuff. Dual rectifier orange 4x12. Do you think the miracle man is a better call?



The Painkiller is definitely perfect for that style and is a good match for the Ibanez MMM1's construction. However, I also think the Miracle Man would probably be a good fit for that as well. The MM really does go well with a Dual Rectifier/v30s since it smooths out some of the the high-mids & fizz. That said the PK has a more aggressive midrange snarl to it and

I could set you up with either or, and if you arent happy we could set up an exchange. My gut tells me to go with the Miracle Man but it's hard to say.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 10, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> The Painkiller is definitely perfect for that style and is a good match for the Ibanez MMM1's construction. However, I also think the Miracle Man would probably be a good fit for that as well. The MM really does go well with a Dual Rectifier/v30s since it smooths out some of the the high-mids & fizz. That said the PK has a more aggressive midrange snarl to it and
> 
> I could set you up with either or, and if you arent happy we could set up an exchange. My gut tells me to go with the Miracle Man but it's hard to say.




I've had a chat with Tim via email he leans towards the painkiller too. Loved your first post on this thread man you know your shit. Yeah its a tough call. The dual rec might be out the door if I can get a good deal on a splawn nitro anyway soo.. I think the painkiller is a safe bet as long as its not just a djent machine and will have some size and articulation to more rung out Deftones style chording. Also, any idea if BKP can calibrate a different neck pickup with the bridge painkiller? Searching for a super sparkly clean neck BKP if you have any advice. A matching black covered/calibrated pair. Hit me back with a price and shipping to New Zealand.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 10, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> I've had a chat with Tim via email he leans towards the painkiller too. Loved your first post on this thread man you know your shit. Yeah its a tough call. The dual rec might be out the door if I can get a good deal on a splawn nitro anyway soo.. I think the painkiller is a safe bet as long as its not just a djent machine and will have some size and articulation to more rung out Deftones style chording. Also, any idea if BKP can calibrate a different neck pickup with the bridge painkiller? Searching for a super sparkly clean neck BKP if you have any advice. A matching black covered/calibrated pair. Hit me back with a price and shipping to New Zealand.



You don't really need a calibrated set, most models match up fine with each other. For example in one of my customs I have a ceramic Warpig bridge with a Miracle Man neck and it balances perfectly. The calibrated sets are more useful mainly because you get a discount and it ships in the same box. 

A calibrated set w/ the matte black covers shipped & insured to New Zealand would be about $249.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 11, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> You don't really need a calibrated set, most models match up fine with each other. For example in one of my customs I have a ceramic Warpig bridge with a Miracle Man neck and it balances perfectly. The calibrated sets are more useful mainly because you get a discount and it ships in the same box.
> 
> A calibrated set w/ the matte black covers shipped & insured to New Zealand would be about $249.



Wow, that's a _really_ good price, especially for covered!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Wow, that's a _really_ good price, especially for covered!


----------



## RationalEntropy (Feb 11, 2009)

I am considering a pickup upgrade. The guitar is a Carvin DC727 with a walnut neck through a walnut body with a walnut top. My playing style has quite a bit of variation, but I mostly play in the realm of melodic death metal/progressive/Thrash, and attempt shred. I like the idea of having djent, clear, bright notes, heavy tones, but also a great clean tone. I am the only guitarist in my band, but am considering another guitarist. Either way we would be playing comparable amounts of rhythm and lead parts. 

I've been considering the Lundgren M7, and various BKPs (namely the Nailbomb and the Coldsweat). What do you recommend?


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

RationalEntropy said:


> I am considering a pickup upgrade. The guitar is a Carvin DC727 with a walnut neck through a walnut body with a walnut top. My playing style has quite a bit of variation, but I mostly play in the realm of melodic death metal/progressive/Thrash, and attempt shred. I like the idea of having djent, clear, bright notes, heavy tones, but also a great clean tone. I am the only guitarist in my band, but am considering another guitarist. Either way we would be playing comparable amounts of rhythm and lead parts.
> 
> I've been considering the Lundgren M7, and various BKPs (namely the Nailbomb and the Coldsweat). What do you recommend?



Sweet guitar there, walnut is amazing tonewood for metal. Anyways, based on what you're describing I would recommend the Cold Sweat or Painkiller in the bridge. They both do what you're looking for, the main difference is the PK is a touch hotter and has more midrange snarl whereas the Cold Sweat has a more balanced response with better cleans. They're both pretty djenty, clear, heavy, tight and organic. Note definition even under gobs of heavy distortion is just insane on these.


----------



## RationalEntropy (Feb 11, 2009)

Quick reply. Thanks for the complement about the guitar, there will be pictures soon. 

Interesting suggestion. Not quite what I expected, but awesome nonetheless. I've been told to regard your opinion highly, and that is why there will likely be more questions (oh no!). 

AlNiCo 5, Ceramic or AlNiCo 8?

My main concern is will the BKP Painkiller or Coldsweat hang with the Lundgren in terms of heft? Even if it will not, versatility wins.

Thanks again.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

RationalEntropy said:


> Quick reply. Thanks for the complement about the guitar, there will be pictures soon.
> 
> Interesting suggestion. Not quite what I expected, but awesome nonetheless. I've been told to regard your opinion highly, and that is why there will likely be more questions (oh no!).
> 
> ...



Both the PK/CS are heavy as hell. The Painkiller is definitely the more brutal of the two but both are really aggressive sounding. I have nothing bad to say about Lundgren as I've never used them, but for what its worth customers who have owned both always are telling me they prefer the BKPs.

I was making a recommendation based on your guitar's makeup and the tone you're after. Both of the pickups I suggested are a super fit and have plenty of output. There are other models that would work in that guitar, but what you were describing screams PK or CS to me.

Feel free to hit me up with any questions/etc anytime, this is what I do!


----------



## RationalEntropy (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm considering the PK Bridge/CS Neck combo. B/c My guitar will likely need MORE balls. (It will be here in roughly 21 days, the wait is driving me crazy!) I will play stuff influenced by (but not limited to) Vai to At The Gates, In Flames (Old), Soilwork, Meshuggah, Emperor, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, Blind Guardian, Katatonia and Opeth.

So, should they be AlNiCo 5, Ceramic, or AlNiCo 8?

How much would the PK Bridge/CS Neck be as a calibrated set shipped to Huntsville, AL, US?

Thank you, yet again.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

RationalEntropy said:


> I'm considering the PK Bridge/CS Neck combo. B/c My guitar will likely need MORE balls. (It will be here in roughly 21 days, the wait is driving me crazy!) I will play stuff influenced by (but not limited to) Vai to At The Gates, In Flames (Old), Soilwork, Meshuggah, Emperor, Eternal Tears of Sorrow, Blind Guardian, Katatonia and Opeth.



The PK/CS combo should be amazing for that stuff. I do have an exchange policy just in case however 



RationalEntropy said:


> So, should they be AlNiCo 5, Ceramic, or AlNiCo 8?



The PK7b would be ceramic, the CS7n alnico 5.



RationalEntropy said:


> How much would the PK Bridge/CS Neck be as a calibrated set shipped to Huntsville, AL, US?



The term 'calibrated set' refers to a matched set of the same model (ie: Painkiller bridge+neck). They come in one box and you save a little money. Getting two separate models works great too, but they're not sold together.

If you go with the 7-string PK/CS combo, the price including shipping/insurance to Alabama would be $249.00. If you opt for the PK or CS set, the price would be $237.00



RationalEntropy said:


> Thank you, yet again.



No problem dude  Feel free to give me an email, PM, or call as well.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 11, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> You don't really need a calibrated set, most models match up fine with each other. For example in one of my customs I have a ceramic Warpig bridge with a Miracle Man neck and it balances perfectly. The calibrated sets are more useful mainly because you get a discount and it ships in the same box.
> 
> A calibrated set w/ the matte black covers shipped & insured to New Zealand would be about $249.


 
Great price Zim. Do you have a website? Tim mailed back and said the best clean neck BKP will have too low an output for calibration with the bridge painkiller. He suggested nailbomb neck running parallel but I think I'd be better off dealing with the slight volume difference between the PK and CS as this guitar is solely for recording. Can you do me a similar deal on a Painkiller bridge, cold Sweat neck? Just got the new mmm1 today so I'm looking to "de-mud" her ASAP. Thanks again


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2009)

sol niger 333 said:


> Great price Zim. Do you have a website? Tim mailed back and said the best clean neck BKP will have too low an output for calibration with the bridge painkiller. He suggested nailbomb neck running parallel but I think I'd be better off dealing with the slight volume difference between the PK and CS as this guitar is solely for recording. Can you do me a similar deal on a Painkiller bridge, cold Sweat neck? Just got the new mmm1 today so I'm looking to "de-mud" her ASAP. Thanks again



Yeah man that's fine. And yeah I have a website, but it's not quite complete yet. Generally people just use PayPal when ordering from me. I'll send you a private message.


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 4, 2011)

What BKP should I use in my carvin 7? It has an alder body, maple neck, and flamed maple top..


----------



## JMP2203 (Mar 4, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> What BKP should I use in my carvin 7? It has an alder body, maple neck, and flamed maple top..



C-Pig or Holydiver depending on what you need and/or amp are you using.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 6, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> What BKP should I use in my carvin 7? It has an alder body, maple neck, and flamed maple top..



For what style of music? Tuning?


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 8, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> For what style of music? Tuning?



Djenty stuff and Progressive Metal. like Periphery and Animals as Leaders. and master Petrucci of course. I play mostly in drop A


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 10, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Djenty stuff and Progressive Metal. like Periphery and Animals as Leaders. and master Petrucci of course. I play mostly in drop A



I'd go with the ceramic Warpig set or the Aftermath set. Feel free to email/call if you'd like to get more in depth with it.


----------



## nostealbucket (Mar 10, 2011)

zimbloth said:


> I'd go with the ceramic Warpig set or the Aftermath set. Feel free to email/call if you'd like to get more in depth with it.



Awesome. I probably am going with the aftermath.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm acquiring a Stealth Pro 7 and replacing my Peavey Classic 50 with a Bugera stack (set on a 6262). Currently I play my 6 string ESP/LTD in drop B. It has a mahogony neck and body, set neck, EMG 81+85 and Afterburner with FR Orig. The Stealth is almost the exact same except with a maple neck that is thru body.
EMGs just aren't cutting it for me, and this is why I'm looking at BKPs for both guitars. For playing low on a 6, and drop A on a 7 string, what are the best choice(s) for pickups? I was looking at the Painkiller and the Aftermath, but I hear great things about the others. Mainly I play metal, but I need something that offers good cleans aswell. I want something with tight punchy bass, crunch midrange, and enough high end to cut through in a band setting but not overly peircing or trebely. Individual note clarity is a must for chord work, leads, and solos.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 11, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> I'm acquiring a Stealth Pro 7 and replacing my Peavey Classic 50 with a Bugera stack (set on a 6262). Currently I play my 6 string ESP/LTD in drop B. It has a mahogony neck and body, set neck, EMG 81+85 and Afterburner with FR Orig. The Stealth is almost the exact same except with a maple neck that is thru body.
> EMGs just aren't cutting it for me, and this is why I'm looking at BKPs for both guitars. For playing low on a 6, and drop A on a 7 string, what are the best choice(s) for pickups? I was looking at the Painkiller and the Aftermath, but I hear great things about the others. Mainly I play metal, but I need something that offers good cleans aswell. I want something with tight punchy bass, crunch midrange, and enough high end to cut through in a band setting but not overly peircing or trebely. Individual note clarity is a must for chord work, leads, and solos.



Is that Stealth Pro 7 an alder body/maple neck? If so I'd steer clear of the Painkiller. I would go with the ceramic Warpig or Aftermath in that. They're really tight and clear, but darker/thicker so it would offset the woods.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 13, 2011)

Its a mahogony body and maple neck.


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Zimbloth, you seem to know what your tallkin about, any chance of a bit of advice?

Basically i cant decide which pickup to get for my RG7321, the Painkiller, Aftermath or Nailbomb? And also what magnets would be best for their respective pickup? I play death metal but love my mids, never scoop, and tune pretty low, GCGCfad, so ill need it to be tight with tonnes of clarity! And also be able to handle the low end without goin all muddy on me!

Cheers for any advice ya might have!


----------



## Asrial (Mar 14, 2011)

My personal advice for that would be to get a painkiller, if we take it from the selection you've gotten. My own guitar is equipped with warpigs, and they sound absolutely brutal, so either pup is a good pup.
I asked Zimbloth the exact same question earlier, and he said Miracle man to me, based on the tightness and clarity. Haven't tried them yet, but they are defo going in my next guitar!

And from my experience; ceramics for bridges, AlNiCos for necks.


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheers for that man, never even considered the Warpig or Miracle man, always assumed the Miracle Man was more of a Rock type pickup, wouldnt have thought it was suited to Death Metal.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 14, 2011)

kris_jammage said:


> Cheers for that man, never even considered the Warpig or Miracle man, always assumed the Miracle Man was more of a Rock type pickup, wouldnt have thought it was suited to Death Metal.


no not at all, when I had my recto I had a 7620 with a Miracleman in the bridge and it was killer.
totally nailed the whole "Enemies of Reality" type of tone.
I don't play Death Metal but to me it sounded like what a 707 wishes it could sound like.  super tight but more ...."umph" to it.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 14, 2011)

kris_jammage said:


> Hey Zimbloth, you seem to know what your tallkin about, any chance of a bit of advice?
> 
> Basically i cant decide which pickup to get for my RG7321, the Painkiller, Aftermath or Nailbomb? And also what magnets would be best for their respective pickup? I play death metal but love my mids, never scoop, and tune pretty low, GCGCfad, so ill need it to be tight with tonnes of clarity! And also be able to handle the low end without goin all muddy on me!
> 
> Cheers for any advice ya might have!



I'd recommend the ceramic Nailbomb or Aftermath in this situation


----------



## kris_jammage (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, ive come away from this with more choices than i had to begin with! Haha!


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 15, 2011)

kris_jammage said:


> Wow, ive come away from this with more choices than i had to begin with! Haha!



Well those 2 are what I'd recommend. The Miracle Man and Cold Sweat don't fit the description of what you're looking for, regardless if they are generally a good fit for your guitar.


----------



## blackrobedone (Jan 3, 2012)

Would the cold sweat be good for tight death/thrash in a JS1000?

Also, I have an Ibanez Prestige with a mahogany body and a AAA cap, can't remember the model number, but it's the newer one with the IBZ active pickups in it. What bareknuckle for that?

The tone I'd be looking for is somewhere along the lines of Exodus, Kreator, etc. Something tight that'll punch your face but will also be kinda sweet for leads (as in, not like a Dimarzio X2N or something).


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 3, 2012)

blackrobedone said:


> Would the cold sweat be good for tight death/thrash in a JS1000?
> 
> Also, I have an Ibanez Prestige with a mahogany body and a AAA cap, can't remember the model number, but it's the newer one with the IBZ active pickups in it. What bareknuckle for that?
> 
> The tone I'd be looking for is somewhere along the lines of Exodus, Kreator, etc. Something tight that'll punch your face but will also be kinda sweet for leads (as in, not like a Dimarzio X2N or something).



Email or PM Nick (Zimbloth) or post a question on the Dealers & Group Buys thread, please don't bump an old thread for this please


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> Miracle Man or Cold Sweat.


 
I had a friend with cold sweats in his 7620... I'd support a cold sweat for sure. They're SO articulate.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 3, 2012)

blackrobedone said:


> Would the cold sweat be good for tight death/thrash in a JS1000?
> 
> Also, I have an Ibanez Prestige with a mahogany body and a AAA cap, can't remember the model number, but it's the newer one with the IBZ active pickups in it. What bareknuckle for that?
> 
> The tone I'd be looking for is somewhere along the lines of Exodus, Kreator, etc. Something tight that'll punch your face but will also be kinda sweet for leads (as in, not like a Dimarzio X2N or something).



I think for thrash and death the Miracle Man would be a better choice, especially in basswood. The Cold Sweat is super clear but arent nearly as aggressive as the MM. The Nailbomb is also a good choice, especially if you want sweet lead tones. The CS is extremely bright, I wouldnt classify it as having a lot of bottom end or warm highs. I personally like the CS better in warmer guitars though it does sound good in basswood as well.


----------



## Ninjahat (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey Zim, what BKP would You reccomend for a Dean RC8? I'm looking for sort of a King Crimson tone?


----------



## maucke (Jan 5, 2012)

Isnt Misha Mansoor playing with the Aftermath-pickups ? Aftermaths i great what i´ve heard !


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 10, 2012)

Ninjahat said:


> Hey Zim, what BKP would You reccomend for a Dean RC8? I'm looking for sort of a King Crimson tone?



Is your Dean the alder one? If so I recommend the Holydiver. That should absolutely kill for that style. The Crawler and Warpig are also great. You're welcome to contact me with any further questions. If you'd like to order you can do so here.



maucke said:


> Isnt Misha Mansoor playing with the Aftermath-pickups ? Aftermaths i great what i´ve heard !



Misha plays/has played a lot of different BKPs, from Warpigs to Cold Sweats to Holydivers and just about everything in between. I don't blame him, its a reflection how many killer and diverse models they make. I have about 6 guitars with BKPs in it myself, with different models in each (though I'm starting to come up with clear favorites).

Whats more important is what kind of guitar/sound/style/tuning you use, that way I could make a recommendation. The Aftermath is not a good match for all guitar types and all styles. And for the progressive/djent style, there are other models that work just as well as the Aftermath, it just depends!


----------



## dead_scott (Jan 21, 2012)

Demeyes said:


> I think more people should consider the Cold Sweat. I'd heard every one here harping on about the Warpig and Nailbomb but when I got onto Tim he recomended that for the tone I described. I have it sitting at home now waiting for the some parts to arrive for a 7 string I'm putting together.


 Yo, man, I just bought a 2003 rg1527 without any electronics in it. Would you have any suggestions on how to put it up together? First time I try to something like this, and I don't even know exactly what I need. Any insights would help


----------



## blessedadversary777 (Jan 21, 2012)

Ceramic Warpig!!!


----------



## dead_scott (Jan 22, 2012)

I had read that the coldsweats are the best pickup for basswood, even for playing death metal. So, in basswood, if I want extra aggressive, yet distinctive death metal riffs, what should I go for?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 24, 2012)

dead_scott said:


> Yo, man, I just bought a 2003 rg1527 without any electronics in it. Would you have any suggestions on how to put it up together? First time I try to something like this, and I don't even know exactly what I need. Any insights would help





dead_scott said:


> I had read that the coldsweats are the best pickup for basswood, even for playing death metal. So, in basswood, if I want extra aggressive, yet distinctive death metal riffs, what should I go for?



I definitely would disagree with that opinion. The Cold Sweat is good in basswood but its not really ideal for death metal. It's not as aggressive, powerful or deep as many of the other models. The Cold Sweat is extremely bright and clean. It can work well for death metal but there are other models that are inherently better suited for that.

I would look at the Miracle Man, Aftermath, or ceramic Warpig in the RG1527. The MM is a good deal hotter and more aggressive than the CS, but still bright and tight. The Aftermath is a bit warmer than the MM with a bit more mids, yet still very tight clear. The ceramic Warpig is the hottest, darkest, and most brutal sounding of the bunch. It's still plenty defined and has tight bass, but its a bit more grinding, bassy and raunchy than the others. In basswood it may not be ideal but they do tend to work well in those types of guitars.

Personally I would go with the Miracle Man or Aftermath. Another cool option is the ceramic Nailbomb, which is basically like a hotter Cold Sweat with a bit more midrange grind.

If you have any questions feel free to contact me anytime. If you'd like to order you can do so here.


----------



## dead_scott (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot! That really helped me make my mind. I think I'll go for the aftermaths =)


----------



## jimbean5006 (Jan 30, 2012)

im buying an rgd7421(extended scale). i listen to deathcore(tas, whitechapel, etc)
playing a 6505+, any advice to get that sound? ceramic? alnico? maybe both?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2012)

jimbean5006 said:


> im buying an rgd7421(extended scale). i listen to deathcore(tas, whitechapel, etc)
> playing a 6505+, any advice to get that sound? ceramic? alnico? maybe both?



In that guitar I would recommend either the Miracle Man set or Aftermath set for your playing style. Real tight, defined, aggressive, but complimentary to the basswood body of the RG. In both cases the bridge is ceramic and neck alnico.


----------



## jimbean5006 (Jan 30, 2012)

yeh i want that real heavy atmospere/ and punch these bands have, by the description i thought war pigs or painkiller. i dunno
they use emgs, but they also are esp endorsed bands, mahogony bodied guitars. didnt want to go that route and it not be fit for basswood


----------



## jimbean5006 (Jan 30, 2012)

no camo covers lol dam


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 30, 2012)

This thread is gnarly, and great input!

A question for (Zimbloth ) anybody, I'm looking to swap my stock pups for some BKPs in my Ibby RG7620 - basswood body with maple neck and rosewood board. 

Right now my interests are in the Coldsweats and Holydivers, but I'm looking for a recommendation based on what I'm after:

In the bridge I wan't lots of balls with that growl/snarl in chord voicings under high gain. I love hearing every note clear and equal in a large 7 string chord. Thus I particularily want immence clarity and dynamic. Articulation is key.
In the neck I'm after a pup that will produce incredible leads whether they are geared toward fusion or hi-gain applications. Fluidity, clarity and articulation must be prime, and the cleans must be exceptional as well. I'm really swayed towards the Coldsweat for the neck so far. 

I play Progressive metal/rock primarily, as well as fusion, heavier stuff and the odd reggae jam here and there. I want to be able to get nice jazz cleans and blues crunch if needed too.

A little sum of sounds I like are Planet X, Guthrie Govan, Periphery, Porcupine Tree, Meshuggah, Sikth, AaL, Chimp Spanner, and oldschool prog like Yes!

Cheers


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> This thread is gnarly, and great input!
> 
> A question for (Zimbloth ) anybody, I'm looking to swap my stock pups for some BKPs in my Ibby RG7620 - basswood body with maple neck and rosewood board.
> 
> ...



Taking into account the makeup of your guitar as well as the sounds you're after, I would not recommend the Cold Sweat or Holydivers. Those pickups in theory are great, but this is a basswood Ibanez RG7 and is very picky with pickups. I would recommend one of the following two sets:

1) Nailbomb set (ceramic bridge, alnico neck)

2) Miracle Man set

The Miracle Man is very well-voiced for basswood, is exceptionally tight/clear, and the neck model is super fluid/smooth. Very powerful. The ceramic Nailbomb bridge is somewhat similar but with more midrange grind and a bit more versatile. The alnico Nailbomb bridge would also be good, albeit not quite as tight it would have a richer, deeper tone. The NB neck is also quite juicy but is a bit more articulate and organic. The Cold Sweat neck would also work great with the Nailbomb.


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 30, 2012)

zimbloth said:


> Taking into account the makeup of your guitar as well as the sounds you're after, I would not recommend the Cold Sweat or Holydivers. Those pickups in theory are great, but this is a basswood Ibanez RG7 and is very picky with pickups. I would recommend one of the following two sets:
> 
> 1) Nailbomb set (ceramic bridge, alnico neck)
> 
> ...



Well that is unfortunate 

Regardless though, you still think a Coldsweat neck pup would be great?
Nailbomb bridge ceramic in a basswood body.. I'll give it some thought. 
I'm still waiting on a reply from Tim at BKP, its been about a week now 

If the Coldsweat neck would still sound fantastic in the RG7, that will probibly be my choice. The bridge is a little more troublesome, I'm not a big fan of EMG's, which is why I'm sort of shying away from the MM. 

I haven't heard great things about Nailbombs, but I haven't heard bad either. Hell I haven't heard much about them at all. I know Acle used to have a pair in his Ibby though. What about a Painkiller bridge with a Coldsweat neck in an RG7620? Would the Painkiller be too overkill when lowering the gain for more progressive rock tones? Say, some good old dirty crunchy Porcupine Tree style chords - how does that beast handle those? Even stuff like Yes too. If so, Painkiller (br)/Coldsweat (neck) sounds like a pretty killer combo right now.

Aftermaths are very interesting, but I've gathered that it might be a good idea to stay away from those until I have another guitar that isn't basswood aha.

Also if you don't mind me asking, why do you lean against the Coldsweats in Basswood? A couple posters in this same thread posted saying great things about them in RG7620's. Saw the posts so thought I'd ask!

And of all the mentioned above, if you had to choose a pair, what would id be?

Cheers!


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 30, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Well that is unfortunate
> 
> Regardless though, you still think a Coldsweat neck pup would be great?
> Nailbomb bridge ceramic in a basswood body.. I'll give it some thought.
> ...



The Cold Sweat works in basswood, I just find that pickup to be extremely bright and lacking some of the growl and punch of their other high-output models. 

PS: You could always just contact me about it if you're not hearing back from BKP. We're the #1 BKP dealer in the world and can hook you up


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick question, and Zimbloth I heard from the guys at BKP, I'm thinking of just ordering direct -unless we talk before tonight and figure something.


I'm wondering what option to specify in order to get just one row of bolts on each pickup, similar to this




Does this option change the pickup in any way? Or is it strictly cosmetic, in which case I will be doing this


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Just a quick question, and Zimbloth I heard from the guys at BKP, I'm thinking of just ordering direct -unless we talk before tonight and figure something.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what option to specify in order to get just one row of bolts on each pickup, similar to this
> ...



Ordering direct from BKP is fine, you'll just always pay a bunch more doing that vs ordering from us. That's really your business though, not mine.

As for the picture you're referencing, the only models that come with bolts are the Aftermath and Warpig. They don't recommend bolts on other models because the tone suffer (typically on the bottom-end).


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey zimbloth, since you seem to know everything there is to know about BKPs I&#8217;ve got quite a question for you.

Want new pickups in my Caparison Dellinger II (mahogany with maple bolton). Currently I have a PK bridge and a CS neck. I HATE (cannot stress this enough) the CS in the neck, it sounds super trebly with absolutely no substance to it. It was recommended as having a fluid smooth sound, and it is nothing like that. Also, I am quite discouraged with how low output it is, terrible match for the PK in the bridge.

The PK is a really solid and great sounding pickup, but sometimes the high end snarl is a bit too much and as opposed to common belief, I find that the bass end is a little overpowering, kind of fighting the low mids and pushing them back (wouldn't have realized this until I started mixing it in recordings). I used to have an alnico NB in the bridge before, but that just felt like there was too much going on all the time, kind of like frequency overload.

I like a very midrange oriented sound. I like the bridge to be tight, aggressive, clear and bright while keeping a bit more of an organic vintage sound and the neck to be very warm, smooth and fluid (think duncan hotrails).

I am totally clueless about what to get, I've considered the MM set, I feel like the neck could be right for me, but I&#8217;m concerned with the lack of midrange, especially in the bridge. A huge added bonus would be a good clean sound with coil split/parallel wiring.

I play a broad range of tunings (from standard to B) and mostly metal, but some rock and fusion stuff too.

Your advice will be highly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 2, 2012)

guy in latvia said:


> Hey zimbloth, since you seem to know everything there is to know about BKPs I&#8217;ve got quite a question for you.
> 
> Want new pickups in my Caparison Dellinger II (mahogany with maple bolton). Currently I have a PK bridge and a CS neck. I HATE (cannot stress this enough) the CS in the neck, it sounds super trebly with absolutely no substance to it. It was recommended as having a fluid smooth sound, and it is nothing like that. Also, I am quite discouraged with how low output it is, terrible match for the PK in the bridge.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear someone else gave you poor advice. The Cold Sweats are quite bright, definitely not the way to go for a warm, smooth lead tone. I can hook you up with some proper advice, no worries! 

You might want to look into the Black Dog set. It has the kind of meaty midrange you're looking for, yet is super tight, crunchy and clear. Not nasally or harsh, rather has a warm top end. The neck model is fantastic. Juicy, articulate, and rich. The bridge, despite being an alnico, handles low tunings extremely well with remarkable low-end definition. Very mahogany friendly.

The only possible downside is its lower output. However I find this to be nothing but a positive attribute as long as you have a high-gain rig. If you wanted something hotter, but still with the characteristics you seem to be after, I would recommend the Aftermaths. Not as organic or warm as the Black Dog, but ultra tight with warmer highs than the PK/CS and still a healthy portion of midrange growl.

The Miracle Man isnt a bad choice. As a Caparison dealer who has installed many BKP sets in Dellingers first hand, I can attest that the MM sounds quite good in those. However yes, it does have a fairly scooped vibe to it. That said, the Dellingers are inherently midrangey so this isnt always a bad thing. It's still got some balls to it. The neck MM is supremely fluid and warm. Not as articulate as the BD neck however, but good enough.

If you're looking for ultra versatility, I'd go with the Black Dogs. If you want something that is killer for metal and cleans up pretty well also, shoot for the Aftermaths. If you want an all-out metal pickup that is well voiced for your guitar, I think the Miracle Man or ceramic Warpig would be a good way to go. 

If you were tuning not so low, I'd say the Nailbombs would be great too. I find those to fine for low tunings also but it depends on your rig. Not all amps/cabs/setups are as forgiving in that regard as others.

As always, if you have any further questions you're welcome to contact me directly via PM or email. If you're interested in ordering, we can ship anywhere. Our order form can be found here.


----------



## Xifter (Feb 2, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Just a quick question, and Zimbloth I heard from the guys at BKP, I'm thinking of just ordering direct -unless we talk before tonight and figure something.
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what option to specify in order to get just one row of bolts on each pickup, similar to this
> ...


 
First - You should definitely order through Nick. He is awesome and his customer service as I am sure you already figured out, is top notch. You'll also save money going through him.

Lastly, my friend has your guitar with Nailbombs in it and it sounds killer! I could go into specifics, but I totally agree with Nick's recommendation of the Nailbombs. I was surprised at how articulate and tight they were.


----------



## bigswifty (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah man, these replies came too late 

I ordered a AM bridge and CS neck in Tyger finish with one row of black bolts on each to match aesthetically. 

I would have ordered from you Zimbloth had I heard back earlier! (Though I know this thread shouldn't have been where I relied on your reply.)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 3, 2012)

dbrozz said:


> Ah man, these replies came too late
> 
> I ordered a AM bridge and CS neck in Tyger finish with one row of black bolts on each to match aesthetically.
> 
> I would have ordered from you Zimbloth had I heard back earlier! (Though I know this thread shouldn't have been where I relied on your reply.)



It's cool man! I don't mind if people order elsewhere, was just letting you know you'd get them a lot cheaper from us. Regardless hope you love 'em


----------



## dead_scott (Feb 3, 2012)

Since I only want to use them separate (bridge or neck), I would go for the 2 braided option. A 3 way blade switch is no problem, I guess, right? Btw, I'm in Italy. If I bought the set from you would it still be as cheap? Greets!


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 4, 2012)

dead_scott said:


> Since I only want to use them separate (bridge or neck), I would go for the 2 braided option. A 3 way blade switch is no problem, I guess, right? Btw, I'm in Italy. If I bought the set from you would it still be as cheap? Greets!



Yes you need the braided 2 conductor ones. Yes it would be cheaper from us. However you may get it a little faster since you live so close to the UK. I can go over how everything works if you contact me privately


----------



## dead_scott (Feb 5, 2012)

Will do! And, umm sorry for being such an ignorant fool, but if you got some info on what electronics would work better, that'd be perfect =) My guitar has got no electronics at all, so I'll have to buy and install everything by myself. From wire to jack.


----------



## dead_scott (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so excited! I've already ordered the black battleworn aftermaths =) =)


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2012)

dead_scott said:


> I'm so excited! I've already ordered the black battleworn aftermaths =) =)



Sweet dude \m/


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 16, 2012)

I just ordered a C-Bomb from the axe palace for my 1527. Can't wait, I'll post about it once I get it.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 16, 2012)

Jzbass25 said:


> I just ordered a C-Bomb from the axe palace for my 1527. Can't wait, I'll post about it once I get it.



Burnt chrome looks so good, you'll love it


----------



## benatat (Apr 2, 2012)

I have an Ibanez RG7321fm (essentially an rg7321 with a flame maple top) and the pickups just don't quite cut it. I'm looking for something that has good, well defined, cleans for the neck pup and articulate, yet high output, for the bridge. The tone I'm looking for is BMTH's Count Your Blessings era, august burns red, etc. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 5, 2012)

benatat said:


> I have an Ibanez RG7321fm (essentially an rg7321 with a flame maple top) and the pickups just don't quite cut it. I'm looking for something that has good, well defined, cleans for the neck pup and articulate, yet high output, for the bridge. The tone I'm looking for is BMTH's Count Your Blessings era, august burns red, etc. Thanks for any advice!



I would recommend the Miracle Man or Aftermaths. If you have any questions feel free to get in touch


----------



## vanesishe (Feb 11, 2013)

I just hate the Painkiller! Nastiest bridge pickup i've tried. For the experiment I've replaced the neck DiMarzio Liquifire to bridge position and surprisingly I love it a lot more than painkiller. I even don't want to change it.


----------



## Imperium271104 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey guys. Bored at work and thought I'd do a little pup search. Way back when I first got my 7-string (Schecter Omen Extreme) I looked at BKP but never took the plunge.

It is a mahogany body with maple neck and rosewood finger board.

I currently play thru a Peavey 6505 head, Line6 4x12 cab (prob sucks, i know) and a Pod HD500.

The sounds im after ranges from Machine Head to Killswitch, Chimaira and even a bit of Djent. Just a nice brutal but tight, punchy metal chug. Plenty of note clarity and obviously none of the muddiness or other negatives lol. Not asking a lot 

My tuning is usually drop B or occasionally drop A for a bit of Fear Factory 

I always had my eye on the Warpig. I saw one on the BKP site with an uncovered, rusty finish and it just looked brutal! But I cant justify buying one for looks alone 

Any input would be great guys.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2013)

Imperium271104 said:


> Hey guys. Bored at work and thought I'd do a little pup search. Way back when I first got my 7-string (Schecter Omen Extreme) I looked at BKP but never took the plunge.
> 
> It is a mahogany body with maple neck and rosewood finger board.
> 
> ...



I would recommend the ceramic Nailbomb, Warpig, or Blackhawk set for your tastes/guitar


----------



## Addie5150 (Mar 16, 2013)

Any experience with Vh ll 's for metal / high gain ???


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 16, 2013)

Addie5150 said:


> Any experience with Vh ll 's for metal / high gain ???



Absolutely. The VHIIs work great for modern metal and high gain stuff, not just "classic" hard rock/metal. They have a warm, yet aggressive tone with excellent clarity. Really beautiful lead tones, cleans, and plenty tight enough. I have a pair in a PRS that I have tuned BEADF#B and it sounds amazing. Its not very high output, but being run through a high-gain amp its great. 

Another great combination is the Black Dog bridge with a VH2 neck. Our guitar tech has that combo in his Ibanez S5427 Prestige and its crazy good.


----------



## Addie5150 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds great , planning to swap out the emg s in my loomis for a set of VHll's


----------

